# Yellowstone / Grand Tetons



## Hidden_Mickey

We are planning a trip for next July.  I feel like I need a Yellowstone version of the DIS, lol.  Can anyone recommend any good resources?  A forum?  A guidebook, kind of like the Unofficial Guide to WDW?  We are in NY.  What airport should we fly into?  DH wants to rent an RV while we are there.  Can anyone recommend a good RV rental company?  Any hotels, just for reference?  Restaurants?  Side trips?  Is there a website with good info?  Sometimes the "official" ones are like commercials but don't offer any practical advice.  

Our kids will be 12 and 9 next summer, if that helps.

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Simba's Mom

There is a message board, www.yellowstone.net/forums
However, there aren't too many new people there, it seems that a lot of people know each other.  We're going on our third trip next month.  We've been to Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons twice before, so don't hesitate to PM me with questions.  Also, did you check www.travelyellowstone.com for info?  And if you want to stay inside Yellowstone, they're probably taking reservations already!  The Grand Tetons' hotels don't seem quite as busy-we didn't book there until after Christmas.


----------



## CPT Tripss

Yellowstone.net is a site where folks know each other, but they are knowledgable and willing to share information.  You ought to go over there, read up and then ask questions.  

I would first check to see if you can get in any of the lodging in the park,  before deciding to rent an RV.  YNP is huge, the roads are not the greatest, so driving a car will be much easier than driving an RV.  I think that the campgrounds inside the park that take RVs are as tough to come by as the hotels.  

If you stay out of the park, you need to allow at least an hour each day to get to the attractions . . . that can be a daunting drive in a big rig (unless you are a professional driver.  

it's a beutiful park . . . so far my favorite place on earth!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Claire L

With regards to the Tetons, Jenny Lake is very pretty and a raft trip on Snake River is a must do 

Claire


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

OK, more questions....

I see that there is no TV or radio on the parks.  So, what the heck do you do with kids when the sun goes down?  I would say board games but it's not practical to pack them in our suitcases on the plane.  If it was just me & DH, uh, I'm sure we could think of something .

A friend told me there is a water park near one of the park entrances but I have not seen anything about it in the research I have done so far.  If anyone could tell me the name or location of a water park, please let me know.

I found a good book on Yellowstone - Yellowstone Treasures by Janet Chapple.  I haven't read it yet but I looked through it and it looks pretty good.  Can anyone recommend a good book about the Grand Tetons?  I'm looking for something like the Unofficial Guide.

Thanks, you guys are the best.


----------



## dismsn

I haven't heard of a water park and we have entered from Cody, West Yellowstone and Livingston.  It's possible there is one near those entrances and we just missed it or there is a new park (we visited last summer and didn't enter through the north entrance then).  

We stay in West Yellowstone.  It's not the best place for lodging.  We stayed at the Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort last summer and it was kind of sad and run down.  My husband gets rewards through the Holiday Inn and that's why we picked it.  I did look at other lodging in West Yellowstone and there wasn't much to pick from.  The good thing is my kids had a pool to swim in and TV to watch for a few minutes before they went to sleep each night.  

The PP who stated an RV would be hard to get around in when driving through the park is correct.  We were on the road all day driving from one site to another.  We spent three entire days driving through the park (Yellowstone) and still missed some of the sites.  Also, if there is wildlife to see, the cars all pull off on the side of the road and an RV would be difficult to pull far enough off the road (it was hard enough in a minivan).  

Good luck and I'm sure your kids will enjoy the trip--there are all sorts of interesting (and strange) things to see.


----------



## CPT Tripss

No TV no problem . . . wake up early, walk a lot, get tired, read a little, go to sleep semi-early.  Repeat as necessary.  There are always the small "travel" versions of games and a couple of decks of cards take up next to no room.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, more questions....
> 
> I see that there is no TV or radio on the parks.  So, what the heck do you do with kids when the sun goes down?  I would say board games but it's not practical to pack them in our suitcases on the plane.  If it was just me & DH, uh, I'm sure we could think of something .
> 
> A friend told me there is a water park near one of the park entrances but I have not seen anything about it in the research I have done so far.  If anyone could tell me the name or location of a water park, please let me know.
> 
> I found a good book on Yellowstone - Yellowstone Treasures by Janet Chapple.  I haven't read it yet but I looked through it and it looks pretty good.  Can anyone recommend a good book about the Grand Tetons?  I'm looking for something like the Unofficial Guide.
> 
> Thanks, you guys are the best.




DS just bought some small thingy (has memory, so it's beyond my knowledge) for our trip next week (see, it's not just kids that miss the TV).  He read that he can "load" several movies and plans to watch the movies in the cabin at night.  I'll let you know how it works out after we get back-we'll be back 6/15.  For info I always referred to Frommer's book, Yellowstone and Grand Teton National Parks   I've got it in front of me now, and it doesn't mention any water park.


----------



## CowboyCO

Hidden_Mickey said:


> We are planning a trip for next July.  I feel like I need a Yellowstone version of the DIS, lol.  Can anyone recommend any good resources?  A forum?  A guidebook, kind of like the Unofficial Guide to WDW?  We are in NY.  What airport should we fly into?  DH wants to rent an RV while we are there.  Can anyone recommend a good RV rental company?  Any hotels, just for reference?  Restaurants?  Side trips?  Is there a website with good info?  Sometimes the "official" ones are like commercials but don't offer any practical advice.
> 
> Our kids will be 12 and 9 next summer, if that helps.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!



Yellowstone is a tremendous experience for a family.  Wyoming, howver, well it's not like any place else.  There aren't any waterparks.  There isn't anywhere to rent an RV.  There's no TV.  

You can fly into Denver or Salt Lake City and rent RVs there and drive into Wyoming.  Pack DVD movies to play on the road or at night, but I recommend doing the evening ranger programs, toasting marshmallows by the fire and crashing after a dayof walking hiking and exploring.  Also, the altitude will tire you out and have you sleeping like a baby.  I owrked in Grand Teton for two years, spent a lot of time in YNP and lived in Wyoming for 30+ years.  

As for activities - I'd recommend snake River Float trips, horseback rides, hiking, walking the geyser area boardwalks, canoeing on the lakes, etc.  This may be the only time in your life where you  can get away from TV and bond as a family.  As for games - card games and dice games are easy to pack.  You could also hit a WalMart in Salt Lake City and buy a few cheap board games to take in the RV.  RV America is a good, reliable RV rental company.


----------



## godalejunior

I just finalized our plans for a Yellowstone trip this last week. We are driving and doing the Lodging and Learning series at Mammoth the first four nights, the Yellowstone for Families program. We are then moving to Canyon for two nights and then Old Faithful snow lodge. When talking to reservations they told me things fill up quick and we are planning a year in advance (June 2010).

I agree the Yellowstone Treasures book is awesome. I just bought it last week and don't see how you would need any other book.

We are planning on packing board games, baseball/mitts, frisbee, etc. DS is 7 and I was worried about him getting bored in evening but I know at least our days with our guide in the L&L series will keep us busy.


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

OK, I've read a few books and we are now in the beginning stages of planning... OMG it's overwhelming!  We think we may want to fly into Billings, drive through Yellowstone & the Tetons, then fly out of Jackson Hole.  I'm trying to research flights for all the airports (one way/RT, whatever) for July 2010 to see what the options and prices are, but the airlines' schedules only go through May 2010!  I can see the flights on Expedia but not the prices, which, duh, is the most important factor in the decision.  So, until I can decide on what airports we are going to use, how can I make hotel reservations?  I looked at July 2009 flights for comparison, but can I be sure that the prices will translate to next year?  When should we book flights?  Way early?  Or closer to when we leave?  How many months ahead?  How are y'all dealing with this issue?  The airports we use will determine what route we will take, which will dictate which hotels we need on certain dates...  Ugh.... TIA!


----------



## SouthernExplorer

The front desks usually have board games, cards, etc.  Bring along a book and curl up in a lobby chair.  Lake Hotel usually has a string quartet or pianist and Mammoth has a pianist.

There are no water parks near the park's entrances.  Does your friend mean the popular swimming spot Boiling River in Mammoth??  There's also Chico Hot Springs just north of Gardiner that has two hot springs pools.


----------



## CPT Tripss

We flew from the east coast to Salt Lake City . . . granted it was a few years ago, but we got a good fare and a nonstop flight and a decent price on a rental car.  Even with an extra hotel night in SLC, we paid less than if we took a flight into one of the closer, smaller airports.  It was a bit of a drive up to GTNP aand YNP, but very scenic . . . we did enjoy a couple days in the SLC area too.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

We are also planning a trip to Yellowstone/Grand Tetons in June of next year.  We are planning on flying into Salt Lake City and renting a car.  It is about a 5 hour drive to Jackson where we plan to spend one night there.  We are then planning on 2 nights in the Tetons and 3 nights in Yellowstone at the Old Faithful Snow Lodge.  I already have my reservations there.

If you know which nights you plan on being in the park, I would make my reservations now.  You can reserve a night or two extra just in  case and always tweak them once you know your flights.  Xanterra requires one night's deposit when making your reservations in Yellowstone.


----------



## ScooterL

We flew in/out of Bozeman, MT last summer - it was a LOT cheaper than flying into Jackson Hole, and a lot closer than Billings.  And it was less than two hours to drive to the northern entrance of Yellowstone (Mammoth Hot Springs).  On our final day we left from the Old Faithful area and returned to Bozeman via West Yellowstone - I think that took about 3.5 hours of driving time, but I'm not really sure because we stopped several times on our way out of the park.

I echo the suggestion of the previous poster - make your reservations NOW so that you  have something on the book.  And be sure to try to stay in several places - Yellowstone is huge, and if you stay in just one place you'll spend a lot of time each day driving to different sights, and then driving back to your hotel again.  We stayed at Mammoth Hot Springs, Lake Yellowstone, and Old Faithful.  Yes, we had to move three times, but we were going to be in the car driving someplace anyway - it really saved us a lot of time.

For airfares, I would just look at what they are for this summer.  I actually got airfare to Bozeman cheaper in 2008 than what it was when I priced it in the summer of 2007.  But the relative prices stayed the same, in that Bozeman was still a lot cheaper than Jackson.  I looked at Billings, but I don't remember how much it was compared to Bozeman - obviously not enough of a difference to consider flying there instead of Bozeman.  

Remember that you'll be waaay  up north, so you'll have daylight for a LOT of hours a day in July - the sun won't go down until 9:00(?) or so, and it won't get really dark until after 10:00!  So you still have evening hours of light to do something outside with the kids.


----------



## chasbos

We are flying into Jackson Hole from Detroit on July 31 and back again on Aug 7. We paid $400 person on Frontier Airlines with a stop in Denver.

That is not too bad I did not think - yes it would be cheaper to just fly into Salt Lake City but I did not want the extra driving to get where we actually want to be.

We are doing 2 nights in Jackson Hole (Snow King Resort Condo's), 2 night in Cody (Cody Cowboy Village), 1 night in Mammoth (Best Western Mammoth Springs) and 2 nights in West Yellowstone (Clubhouse Inn)

We picked an early flight to get to Jackson (we arrive at 1:30 p.m) and an afternoon flight heading home (2:00 p.m.)  

It has been a challenge planning this trip!!  So much information to take in!

Can't wait though.


----------



## maiyasgram

When we planned our Yellowstone/Grand Teton trip a couple of years ago  I got a load of great info from the Fodors Travel website.  There are a few people on the Wyoming thread that are very informative.  Good luck planning your trip and BTW I'm jealous, it was our best vacation ever!!

Cherie


----------



## SouthernExplorer

disneyfaninaz said:


> If you know which nights you plan on being in the park, I would make my reservations now.  You can reserve a night or two extra just in  case and always tweak them once you know your flights.  Xanterra requires one night's deposit when making your reservations in Yellowstone.



Slight clarification.  Xanterra requires the first night's deposit at each location you stay at.  For example, if I stay three nights at Lake Hotel, two nights at Mammoth, and four nights at Canyon, then I would have to pay the first night's deposit for Lake, Mammoth, and Canyon.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

SouthernExplorer said:


> Slight clarification.  Xanterra requires the first night's deposit at each location you stay at.  For example, if I stay three nights at Lake Hotel, two nights at Mammoth, and four nights at Canyon, then I would have to pay the first night's deposit for Lake, Mammoth, and Canyon.



  Sorry, you're right.  I should have made that more clear.  I did have to make a night's deposit for each lodge we are planning to stay at.


----------



## CowboyCO

chasbos said:


> We are flying into Jackson Hole from Detroit on July 31 and back again on Aug 7. We paid $400 person on Frontier Airlines with a stop in Denver.
> 
> That is not too bad I did not think - yes it would be cheaper to just fly into Salt Lake City but I did not want the extra driving to get where we actually want to be.
> 
> We are doing 2 nights in Jackson Hole (Snow King Resort Condo's), 2 night in Cody (Cody Cowboy Village), 1 night in Mammoth (Best Western Mammoth Springs) and 2 nights in West Yellowstone (Clubhouse Inn)
> 
> We picked an early flight to get to Jackson (we arrive at 1:30 p.m) and an afternoon flight heading home (2:00 p.m.)
> 
> It has been a challenge planning this trip!!  So much information to take in!
> 
> Can't wait though.



Flying into Jackson is awesome.  The approach path usually takes you north to south, flying in front of the Tetons.  It's incredible to fly down that valley and land.  Try to get a seat by the window on the right side of the plane for the best chance for views.


----------



## CPT Tripss

So, just a trivia question . . . I don't know the answer.  Does any other US national park have a commercial airport inside its boundries?


----------



## CowboyCO

CPT Tripss said:


> So, just a trivia question . . . I don't know the answer.  Does any other US national park have a commercial airport inside its boundries?



Provincetown, MA Airport is located inside the boundaries of Cape Cod NP and Seashore.  They are the only two.


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

OK, so next question - I read somewhere that we should bring binoculars for viewing the wildlife from afar, way afar, lol.  So DH looked some up on Amazon and he said the ones that got good reviews are almost $400 !  Seriously, how important are binoculars?  Important enough to drop $400?  I said there's got to be some that are less but not "cheap".  I guess we have a year to save up and look,


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

Uh, more questions about flight and itineraries....  So if we go by price, it looks like Salt Lake is the winner.  Also, there are direct flights from NYC, so that is good.  All the other airports would require at least one connecting flights so if we have a choice of spending time on layovers or driving from Salt Lake to Jackson Hole, I think driving will probably win.  So, if we drive to Jackson, spend 2 nights there, then spend a day at Jenny Lake, and the night at Signal Mountain, can we make it to Old Faithful the next day, or is that too much to drive in one day?  I think we want to stay 2 nights each at Old Faithful, Mammoth, then Canyon, then head back for a night at Jackson Hole before returning to Salt Lake.  That makes 10 nights... YIKES!  Can we do one night at Mammoth?  Is this itinerary doable?  I stink at judging distances on maps, TIA!


----------



## CPT Tripss

Jackson to Signal Mt Lodge is 25-30 miles, from Signal Mt. Lodge to the YNP gate is another 25-30 miles.  Old Faithful is a bit of a drive from the gate, but it isn't much more than another 25-30 miles.  It's easy enough to go from Jackson to OF, with sightseeing stops, in one day.

ETA, I would consider staying in Jackson but spending my time touring the area including more time in GTNP.  But whatever you do, you can't go wrong.


----------



## CowboyCO

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, so next question - I read somewhere that we should bring binoculars for viewing the wildlife from afar, way afar, lol.  So DH looked some up on Amazon and he said the ones that got good reviews are almost $400 !  Seriously, how important are binoculars?  Important enough to drop $400?  I said there's got to be some that are less but not "cheap".  I guess we have a year to save up and look,



Binoculars on a Yellowstone Trip don't have to be the best - they just have to give you good, clear maginification for viewing wildlife. And you WILL want a set.  Sometimes you are looking at animals 200-500 yards away.  If you get a chance to see grizzlies or wolves, it will most likely be at a good distance.   I have this compact set of Tasco 8x21 binoculars.  They have a little soft belt case.  I use them hunting because they are very light, are water resistant - and inexpensive $15.  I also don't care if I lose them or break them (But these have held up well for 5 years).

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=211117492&listingid=45083804&dcaid=17902

For stronger magnification , go to a 10x50 set.  For viewing very close-up I don't use binoculars, but a spotting scope.  You can get a good one for less than $100.


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Also, there are many people that go to Yellowstone to watch wildlife and take their scopes.  From what I have read and heard, if you happen to be driving and see a bunch of people by the side of the road, chances are they are watching some wildlife.  If you stop and ask, most people will let you look through their scopes.


----------



## Simba's Mom

disneyfaninaz said:


> Also, there are many people that go to Yellowstone to watch wildlife and take their scopes.  From what I have read and heard, if you happen to be driving and see a bunch of people by the side of the road, chances are they are watching some wildlife.  If you stop and ask, most people will let you look through their scopes.



ITA!  We have both scopes and binocculars since we're birders, but you know how often we used our scope in Yellowstone?  Not at all!  That's because it was quicker and easier to look through the one of many that were already set up than haul ours out.  As far as binoccular prices, check Eagle Optics.  My last pair of binocculars before I got these at a birding festival were good ones, about $150.  Since we've researched binocculars a lot over the years, let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

OK, we've made our itinerary for late July 2010:

Fly into Salt Lake City (direct flight)
Drive to Signal Mountain 
One full day in the Tetons (Jenny Lake, etc.)
Second night at Signal Mountain
Drive to Old Faithfull Inn (we got a room with a bathroom - yay!)
Dinner reservation at the OFI dining room (first night)
2 nights at OFI
Drive to Mammoth - we got a cabin there for 2 nights
Drive to Lake Yellowstone Hotel - we got a room in the hotel there for 2 nights, and dinner at the dining room the first night
Drive to Jackson Hole for one night
Drive to Salt Lake City for direct flight home

9 nights!

I have not yet made the Signal Mountain hotel reservation yet, or Jackson Hole.  Can anyone make a recommendation for a hotel in Jackson Hole?  I looked at Trip Advisor briefly but there are like 40 to choose from - yikes!

Should we do the chuckwagon dinner at Roosevelt or the Bar J chuckwagon in Jackson Hole?  Or both?

TIA


----------



## Simba's Mom

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, we've made our itinerary for late July 2010:
> 
> Fly into Salt Lake City (direct flight)
> Drive to Signal Mountain
> One full day in the Tetons (Jenny Lake, etc.)
> Second night at Signal Mountain
> Drive to Old Faithfull Inn (we got a room with a bathroom - yay!)
> Dinner reservation at the OFI dining room (first night)
> 2 nights at OFI
> Drive to Mammoth - we got a cabin there for 2 nights
> Drive to Lake Yellowstone Hotel - we got a room in the hotel there for 2 nights, and dinner at the dining room the first night
> Drive to Jackson Hole for one night
> Drive to Salt Lake City for direct flight home
> 
> 9 nights!
> 
> I have not yet made the Signal Mountain hotel reservation yet, or Jackson Hole.  Can anyone make a recommendation for a hotel in Jackson Hole?  I looked at Trip Advisor briefly but there are like 40 to choose from - yikes!
> 
> 
> TIA



Regarding Jackson hotels, I can help with 2.  In 2007, we stayed at Cowboy Village.  I loved the cabins, but DH wasn't as impressed.  Our cabin had bunks, he got the top and he felt too close to the ceiling (but he didn't want me climbing the ladder because I'm a klutz)-






But the cabins and views from them were great-






Last year we stayed at Angler's Inn.  No pictures and no recommendation.  The only good thing was that it was within walking distance of the Bunnery Bakery.  Otherwise, chintzy hotel with thin towels.

This year we stayed at the Mammoth Cabins and loved them.  Our next door neighbors one night had stayed in cabins at 4 different locations at Yellowstone and these were their favorites.  No coffee maker, but we quickly learned that it was a short walk to the main lobby for morning coffee.  And the views were awesome-sorry this picture doesn't do it any justice!


----------



## ScooterL

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, we've made our itinerary for late July 2010:
> 
> Fly into Salt Lake City (direct flight)
> Drive to Signal Mountain
> One full day in the Tetons (Jenny Lake, etc.)
> Second night at Signal Mountain
> Drive to Old Faithfull Inn (we got a room with a bathroom - yay!)
> Dinner reservation at the OFI dining room (first night)
> 2 nights at OFI
> Drive to Mammoth - we got a cabin there for 2 nights
> Drive to Lake Yellowstone Hotel - we got a room in the hotel there for 2 nights, and dinner at the dining room the first night
> Drive to Jackson Hole for one night
> Drive to Salt Lake City for direct flight home


Sounds great - the Yellowstone portion is very similar to the trip we did last year - two nights at Mammoth, two nights at Lake Yellowstone, and three nights at OFI.  The restaurants at Old Faithful Inn and the Lake Yellowstone Hotel are very good - make sure you get reservations as soon as you can otherwise you'll end up eating at 9:00 at night!  If you don't eat at the restaurant at the Lake Yellowstone Hotel then you'll have to drive (or walk about a mile) to the cafeteria-type place at the Lake Yellowstone Lodge.  The food was pretty good there, though.  Also pretty good at the Old Faithful Lodge cafeteria, but the counter service place at the Snow Lodge was not very good, and neither was the counter service place at Mammoth.    For breakfast we liked the little diner place that was inside the Hamilton Store - about a five minute walk from Old Faithful Inn.


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

OK, so next up is the flights.  How soon should we book them?  As soon as the airlines' schedules open up or should I try to wait for a better price later in the year?


----------



## disneyfaninaz

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, we've made our itinerary for late July 2010:
> 
> Fly into Salt Lake City (direct flight)
> Drive to Signal Mountain
> One full day in the Tetons (Jenny Lake, etc.)
> Second night at Signal Mountain
> Drive to Old Faithfull Inn (we got a room with a bathroom - yay!)
> Dinner reservation at the OFI dining room (first night)
> 2 nights at OFI
> Drive to Mammoth - we got a cabin there for 2 nights
> Drive to Lake Yellowstone Hotel - we got a room in the hotel there for 2 nights, and dinner at the dining room the first night
> Drive to Jackson Hole for one night
> Drive to Salt Lake City for direct flight home
> 
> 9 nights!
> 
> I have not yet made the Signal Mountain hotel reservation yet, or Jackson Hole.  Can anyone make a recommendation for a hotel in Jackson Hole?  I looked at Trip Advisor briefly but there are like 40 to choose from - yikes!
> 
> Should we do the chuckwagon dinner at Roosevelt or the Bar J chuckwagon in Jackson Hole?  Or both?
> 
> TIA



Your itinerary looks very similar to ours.  We are also flying directly into Salt Lake City.  We are spending 1 night in Jackson, 2 nights in the Grand Tetons and 4 nights in Yellowstone (2 at the Canyon Cabins and 2 at the Old Faithful Snow Lodge Cabins) and then another night in Salt Lake City.  

For binoculars, you might want to check out the Bass Pro Shop.  Their "house" brand gets good reviews and is very reasonably priced.


----------



## ScooterL

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, so next up is the flights.  How soon should we book them?  As soon as the airlines' schedules open up or should I try to wait for a better price later in the year?


For our trip last year (August 29-Sept 6) I booked our airfare in late April - the fares had been higher before that, and they went higher after that, so I seem to have picked the right time to book.  I would recommend that you look at what the fares are currently to get an idea of how much it might be, and then just keep an eye on them.


----------



## AZBeth

disneyfaninaz said:


> We are also planning a trip to Yellowstone/Grand Tetons in June of next year.  We are planning on flying into Salt Lake City and renting a car.  It is about a 5 hour drive to Jackson where we plan to spend one night there.  We are then planning on 2 nights in the Tetons and 3 nights in Yellowstone at the Old Faithful Snow Lodge.  I already have my reservations there.
> 
> If you know which nights you plan on being in the park, I would make my reservations now.  You can reserve a night or two extra just in  case and always tweak them once you know your flights.  Xanterra requires one night's deposit when making your reservations in Yellowstone.



We are going June 2010 as well... What are your exact dates? We are planning to be YNP/GTNP 6/19 - 6/28/2010. We have our YNP reservations (Snow Lodge, Mammoth Lodge and Canyon Lodge) but we are having a hard time deciding whether to spend 2 nights in Jackson or 2 nights in GTNP...


----------



## disneyfaninaz

AZBeth said:


> We are going June 2010 as well... What are your exact dates? We are planning to be YNP/GTNP 6/19 - 6/28/2010. We have our YNP reservations (Snow Lodge, Mammoth Lodge and Canyon Lodge) but we are having a hard time deciding whether to spend 2 nights in Jackson or 2 nights in GTNP...



Hi,

We are actually going earlier in June, so I guess we'll miss you.  We have changed our plans slightly in that now, in addition to our 2 nights at GTNP, we are spending 2 nights at Canyon and 2 nights at Snow Lodge.

We haven't made any dinner reservations yet, but we are interested in the Roosevelt Cook Out.


----------



## godalejunior

We are going to the 18th to the 26th, considering taking off two nights at the end however. At this point we are doing the Yellowstone for Families package at Mammouth for four nights and then moving to Canyon for two and possibly Old Faithful. We are booked and have been for a few months.


----------



## AZBeth

You are right it seems like I am struggling trying to decide where to stay in Jackson or if we should stay in GTNP... I am leaning towards Jackson for 2 nights since we might need a break after being in YNP for 8 nights... 

The 2 places in Jackson that I like are The Trapper Inn and Rustic Inn, in the new cabins... they are both more expensive than I would like but I figure since it is only for a couple of nights...

If we decide on staying in GTNP, we will stay at Jackson Lake Lodge, I think...

We are not sure where we are flying into/out of yet. Originally throught SLC but after I started comparing airfare, it was only about 75 more to fly into Jackson but we are also considering flying into Billings and taking the Beartooth HWY drive down to YNP and then returning via Jackson... Lots to consider.

Also I have been using Fodors.com forums, and they are very helpful there.

Happy planning,

Beth


----------



## Quilter007

The "water park" might have been the town of Thermopolis which is not far from Yellowstone.  Thermopolis is famous for their hot springs and has a water park.  They also have a rather famous dinosaur museum and dig site, so it's worth a day trip for those two items if you have time.  -- Southeast of Yellowstone  If you are flying into Denver or Casper, Thermopolis is going to be on your way to Yellowstone.


----------



## LuckyMamaInDE

We stayed at Jackson Lake Lodge a few years ago, in one of the non-view "cabins."  It was sooooooo gorgeous there that I was glad we didn't stay in Jackson proper.  Mountains, blue sky, mama and baby moose, amazing wildflowers....

That trip we flew into SLC, did some SLC area stuff (I lived there in grade school), drove up to Yellowstone (had to stay in W. Yellowstone instead of in the parks as that was the year that the Old Faithful Lodge was being renovated) for a few days, then a few days in/around GTNP, across endless Wyoming to Colorado Springs, Arches NP in Utah, Mesa Verde NP, Petrified Forest NP, then a few days at Grand Canyon before flying home from Phoenix.  I'd love to go back


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

OK, so the next question is when do I buy our plane tix, for July?  Now, or should I wait for a better fare?  How do these things usually work?  TIA!


----------



## chasbos

Where are you flying from?  We flew from Detroit on Frontier with a connection in Denver.

I booked our flights down for our July 31 flight on Apr 20 and paid $249.70 a seat (this included luggage, TV's, snacks & assigned seats) and for our return flights, I booked them on May 16 and paid $185.20 (with same as above included)

There are not many airlines that fly into Jackson - I know Delta is one of them.  But I highly recommend it - it is an amazing flight in and the airport is really cool to see.  It is amazing how simple things can still be!

We rented a car in Jackson and it was quick and easy too.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, so the next question is when do I buy our plane tix, for July?  Now, or should I wait for a better fare?  How do these things usually work?  TIA!



Just beware of one thing if you buy your tickets from United.  We were using FF miles, so we had to book with them and in around October for our 3 June trips.  Well, all 3 times, United made major changes in our flight times both within days after we booked, then again a few weeks before the trip.  It was so frustrating!  But for the price for us (nothing), we couldn't complan too much.


----------



## HappyGrumpy

Wr just came back from our Q4TW ABD last week of August. The weather was great but warmer during the day than expected. With that said there is no AC in the hotels at Yellowstone.  This was big for us as we really love our AC after a very warm day visiting the park. even with 2 fans going 24/7 our room was VERY stuffy!

Loved Loved Loved the trip but no AC in yellowstone was lame!

Have a great trip!


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

We decided to fly into Salt Lake from NY LGA, because they had the only direct flights from the NY area when I looked, and they were less expensive.  The less ups and downs the better!  I know we will spend more on gas and time in the rental car, but we figured we'd rather be on the ground.   We don't have any FF miles so, no worries there!  I was just wondering if prices go up and down depending on how far ahead you book, or do the prices drop the closer you get to the trip?  I don't want to wait and not be able to get seats on a flight, but I don't want to pay premium prices if I can wait a bit.  We don't fly much so I'm not sure how to approach this.  TIA!


----------



## lvt

Re:  binoculars.  Wal-Mart   get 2 pair,  10x50  big and klunky.  The small ones
stink.  The wide angle of vision works well.  the bigger numbers jiggle a lot and the smaller numbers just show you enough to dig for a better pair.  I now carry
3 pair for 4 people and they have lasted more the a dozen years.  50 dollars or
less per pair, for amateurs like me.


----------



## pperfectmom

We have just this past week decided to head west next summer. DH and I have both been to Yellowstone several times but mostly just driving through because we never reserved a campsite in advance. This time we are planning to camp for at least 5 nights, most likely in the Canyon Campground since it takes reservations AND will be open in mid-June when we want to go. We are going to drive from Kentucky to Omaha and spend maybe two nights there to visit the zoo and rest from the drive. From there we will head to the Badlands/Mt. Rushmore area and most likely camp at Custer State Park for 2-3 nights. From there we will drive a couple hours to where my cousin lives in Buffalo, WY and spend a couple days with him on his mini-ranch. Then on to Yellowstone where we are hoping the kids are up to some good hiking. We'll be limited on distances they can go at that altiude so I'll have to do some research. I'm also hoping we can get a reservation at Old Faithful Inn for dinner one evening and go to the Chuckwagon dinner at Roosevelt. Aside from that we plan to see a lot of wildlife and hopefully check out some little known swimming holes. We are planning to spend a couple nights in Jackson(in an honest-to-goodness hotel room!) after that and seeing some of GTNP from there including a scenic float trip on the Snake River. Then the long boring drive home. So does this plan sound doable in early/mid June of 2010? Any advice, suggestions, etc.?


----------



## Simba's Mom

pperfectmom said:


> We have just this past week decided to head west next summer. DH and I have both been to Yellowstone several times but mostly just driving through because we never reserved a campsite in advance. This time we are planning to camp for at least 5 nights, most likely in the Canyon Campground since it takes reservations AND will be open in mid-June when we want to go.  So does this plan sound doable in early/mid June of 2010? Any advice, suggestions, etc.?



Camping in early/mid June in Yellowstone-just be prepared for the possibility, no make that probability, of snow.  We've gone 3 times.  The first 2 times we went was the first week in June and we had snow that closed parts of Yellowstone.  So the third time we went the second week to hopefully avoid the snow.  On the day we got there, snow closed down all the roads in Yellowstone, and we would have been stuck sitting outside of Yellowstone, except they opened the part of the park we needed to get to before we got there.


----------



## pperfectmom

Simba's Mom said:


> Camping in early/mid June in Yellowstone-just be prepared for the possibility, no make that probability, of snow.  We've gone 3 times.  The first 2 times we went was the first week in June and we had snow that closed parts of Yellowstone.  So the third time we went the second week to hopefully avoid the snow.  On the day we got there, snow closed down all the roads in Yellowstone, and we would have been stuck sitting outside of Yellowstone, except they opened the part of the park we needed to get to before we got there.



As long as we are already there, we would all love snow! We'll just keep our fingers crossed that we get in beforehand. I'd rather deal with weather than crowds any day. We will pack for all kinds of weather just in case. DH and I have camped all over the west in some not-so-ideal conditions so we won't be surprised by anything. I do appreciate the tip you(I think it was you) gave about waterproof hiking boots. I hadn't really thought about all the run-off and marshy areas that time of year.


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

OK, OP here, and as we are getting closer I have more questions!

Can anyone recommend a good book for day hikes?

How about a book about constellations?  We are looking forward to seeing the stars instead of lights from nearby cities!

How far in advance do we need to reserve the chuckwagon dinner at Roosevelt?

We were considering also doing the Bar J chuckwagon dinner show in Jackson Hole.  How far in advance do we need to make reservations?  How similar is it to the chuckwagon experience at Roosevelt?  Should we do both or just do one?  If so, which one?

Thanks!


----------



## CowboyCO

If you are still planning on going in July, you may be lucky enough to be there during the Southern Delta Aquarids Meteor Shower which will peak July 28th and 29th, but will be visible starting July 18.

These meteor showers can be spectacular in the western skies, especially since there isn't a major city within 300 miles...


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

CowboyCO said:


> If you are still planning on going in July, you may be lucky enough to be there during the Southern Delta Aquarids Meteor Shower which will peak July 28th and 29th, but will be visible starting July 18.
> 
> These meteor showers can be spectacular in the western skies, especially since there isn't a major city within 300 miles...




Sweet!  We will be there at that time!


----------



## CPT Tripss

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, OP here, and as we are getting closer I have more questions!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good book for day hikes?
> 
> How about a book about constellations?  We are looking forward to seeing the stars instead of lights from nearby cities!
> 
> How far in advance do we need to reserve the chuckwagon dinner at Roosevelt?
> 
> We were considering also doing the Bar J chuckwagon dinner show in Jackson Hole.  How far in advance do we need to make reservations?  How similar is it to the chuckwagon experience at Roosevelt?  Should we do both or just do one?  If so, which one?
> 
> Thanks!



There is a good possibility that the Rangers will offer a nighttime sky program/hike.  We have done that at a number of National Parks and it is always worth while.  I can't recommend a book, but do suggest you do a web earch of "star chart."  You will find sites that allow you to customize one for your location and viewing date(s).

In my "bookmarks," I have a site about *day hikes *in *yellowstone*.  I would post it here, but a mod got on me for posting such links - search those key words and see what you find be on the lookout for a geocities site.  Also Mark C. Marschall's book Yellowstone Trails: A Hiking Guide.

PM me if you can't find links.


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

CPT Tripss said:


> There is a good possibility that the Rangers will offer a nighttime sky program/hike.  We have done that at a number of National Parks and it is always worth while.  I can't recommend a book, but do suggest you do a web earch of "star chart."  You will find sites that allow you to customize one for your location and viewing date(s).
> 
> In my "bookmarks," I have a site about *day hikes *in *yellowstone*.  I would post it here, but a mod got on me for posting such links - search those key words and see what you find be on the lookout for a geocities site.  Also Mark C. Marschall's book Yellowstone Trails: A Hiking Guide.
> 
> PM me if you can't find links.



thx!


----------



## jsmith

I am late to this thread-dont usually frequent these boards-but i grew up in Cody Wyoming and my mother still lives there-my dad and a partner ran a professional tour company specifically for Yellowstone for years.
   One of the observations i will make is that people dont seem to have a realistic idea of the times and distances for travel in Wyoming-i.e the person who said that Thermopolis is "near" Yellowstone-in reality-depending on the route you take its 200 to 250 miles from the nearest gate.  The park is quiet large-larger than some east coast states-and the speed limit is 35 mph.  Driving from Signal Mountain to Old Faith ful-despite someones earlier contention that it was only about 70 miles-will take a good half day. 
  OP your itnerary looks awesome-dont worry about the lack or radio and TV-kids will be ready for bed at night.  And i havent eaten there in a few years but the food at OFI used to be on a par with the better resturants anywhere in the west.
   In Jackson Hole-eat breakfast at Jediahs house of sourdough-yummmmmmm and the Bunnery-they used to have the most amazing chocolate cheesecake muffins.


----------



## Simba's Mom

jsmith said:


> In Jackson Hole-eat breakfast at Jediahs house of sourdough-yummmmmmm and the Bunnery-they used to have the most amazing chocolate cheesecake muffins.



As I remember, the Bunnery had the most amazing everything!

Yes, as far as distance and driving time are concerned, remember that you never know how many times you might encounter some slow-moving animals in the middle of the road, or something you really want to stop and see.  Do you really want to ask these guys to get out of your way?


----------



## jodi90

There is an airport in Idaho Falls, Idaho.  It will put you about 3 hours closer to Yellowstone than flying into SLC.  You do have to change planes in SLC but the flight from SLC to Idaho Falls is just under an hour.  The drive from Idaho Falls to Yellowstone is about 2 hours.


----------



## jsmith

Jackson, Wyoming, Cody, Wyoming and Bozeman Montana are all closer than Idaho Falls-its about 90 minute from Cody to Yellowstone-and the Jackson Hole Airport is in Grand Teton Park-how ever the added airfare to any of those destinations may make SLC look very appealing.


----------



## pperfectmom

Hidden_Mickey said:


> OK, OP here, and as we are getting closer I have more questions!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good book for day hikes?
> 
> How about a book about constellations?  We are looking forward to seeing the stars instead of lights from nearby cities!
> 
> How far in advance do we need to reserve the chuckwagon dinner at Roosevelt?
> 
> We were considering also doing the Bar J chuckwagon dinner show in Jackson Hole.  How far in advance do we need to make reservations?  How similar is it to the chuckwagon experience at Roosevelt?  Should we do both or just do one?  If so, which one?
> 
> Thanks!



I ordered the book "A Ranger's Guide to Yellowstone Day Hikes" from Amazon and love it. It is by Roger & Carol Anderson and gives very good information about the trails, length, difficulty, etc. I can't wait to try some of them out this summer.

Not sure when you need to book the dinners by. we booked the one at Roosevelt a couple of weeks ago for our June trip.


----------



## Hidden_Mickey

pperfectmom said:


> I ordered the book "A Ranger's Guide to Yellowstone Day Hikes" from Amazon and love it. It is by Roger & Carol Anderson and gives very good information about the trails, length, difficulty, etc. I can't wait to try some of them out this summer.
> 
> Not sure when you need to book the dinners by. we booked the one at Roosevelt a couple of weeks ago for our June trip.



Yes, I just got the same book and was looking at it last night.  I'm sure the photos in the middle don't do it justice!  

I made the Roosevelt reservations a couple of weeks ago.  I now need to make reservations for the dinner in Jackson.  I've been stung by the Olympics bug though... been watching WAY too much TV the past 2 weeks.


----------

